# Schedule Codes



## danieljhndz (Aug 1, 2020)

Hello everyone,

New TM here! I’m currently working softlines in style and was wondering what the abbreviations LV and GRL mean. Thanks in advance!


----------



## NKG (Aug 1, 2020)

danieljhndz said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> New TM here! I’m currently working softlines in style and was wondering what the abbreviations LV and GRL mean. Thanks in advance!



GRL is Girls

LV might need to check with your store that looks store specific


----------

